# Door bottom puddle lights



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Has any one changed out the reflectors on the bottom of the door and put in puddle lights instead. I realize the SEL premium has them in the side view mirrors, but us poor SEL owners do not have that option.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

They are also called door warning lights. I wrote a full DYI for it. Literally, my first mod on every VW I ever owned 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9309573-2018-Tiguan-MQB-Door-Warning-Lights-Retrofit-DYI


----------



## goodtill (Jun 20, 2013)

Thx

No wonder why I could not find anything on it, used wrong search words


----------



## eliranfla (Mar 31, 2020)

Guys, I would like to thank everyone who contributes and helps those in need, with phenomenal tips and guidance. I am available for those who want some help too.
Light configurations that I have already managed to make successfully and that is working perfectly like the original: 

# Front_Field_Light = External courtesy light under the external mirror (illuminates the floor) - positive on pin 1 and negative on pin 3 of the 16-pin connector. (successfully installed).

# Door_Exit_Light = turn on the light when opening the door (lights the floor so as not to put your foot in a "puddle" when leaving the car) - positive on pin 16 and negative on pin 5 of the 32-pin connector. (successfully installed).

# Inside_Door_Handle_Light = Lights on the door handles - positive pin 3 and negative pin 5 of the 32-pin connector. (Did not work) .

# Ambiente_Light = LED strips on door panels and door sill - positive on pin 8 and negative on pin 5 of the 32-pin connector. (Did not work).

Guys, I would like help to successfully install Inside_Door_Handle_Light and Ambiente_Light. I already activated the long coding in the 5F module but the two lights did not work. What is missing to code correctly? Thank you very much


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

*Door warning lights*

Part numbers?
Thanks


----------

